# API super ich cure and clown loaches?



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

just want to know if i can use API super ich cure at a half dose without harming my loaches. my smallest loach is starting to get covered in spots and the rest of the loaches have started to scratch, so i would really like stop it here before it spreads to the rest of the tank

Cheers,
Jordan


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hey jordan

salt & raise the temp???

i never really use meds for ich cure..

ill be out there 2morrow night..lets meet up dude!


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> hey jordan
> 
> salt & raise the temp???
> 
> ...


+1..

I use salt + high temp.
They can tolerate high temp.


----------



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks guys already done that, been doing the salt/higher temp/ water change method for about a week to no avail

@ ben, you still got my number? i'd love to meet up what time you gonna be in town?


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Oops.. I also use UV as well.


----------



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

i would love to use uv, just don't have the cash atm


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I have used api super ick cure and it works wonders used it on my clown loaches and worked within 3 days every day i saw results I recommend it for sure


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

API Super Ich Cure has two versions.....one in liquid form and the other one in powder form......both active ingredients are different......liquid formula only recommend 1/2 dose for scaleless fish.


----------



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

it's the powdered stuff, it too recommends a half dose for scaleless fish. is it plant safe?


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I've only used Kordon's Ich Attack which is an organic one and safe for plants and shrimps, and I had clown's in there as well.


----------

